# Parmesan cheese



## Lotkid (May 17, 2019)

So this will b my first time making parmesan I was curious what I should mature my cheese in after I press it and soak it in brine I was told to let air dry 2 to 3 days and then develop a natural rind for the first 3 months letting it set at around 53f turning daily for the first week after 3 months vacuum seal for the other 9 months to prevent mold. From what I read temp dependes on relative humidity. Any pointers will be appreciated


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Watch this lady she knows her stuff.


----------

